

Ask HN: Head First Books? - OmarTv

Hi, im a selftaught programmer. I know how to program VHDL and other hardware programs. 
But now i wanna do software programs and they recomend those books. But I cant find those books in my country (I live in Mexico, Tijuana to be exactly) I can go across the border but i dont know where could i buy those books)would buy the ebooks but i just got my lap stolen. any tip or advice where i could get them or any other books you would recommend would really apreciate it
======
courtneynash
Hey I'm an editor for Head First, glad you're interested in our books. You can
buy direct from O'Reilly and we'll ship to Mexico:
<http://search.oreilly.com/?q=head+first>.

Sorry to hear about your laptop. :(

------
brudgers
Any large chain bookstore such as Barnes and Noble or Borders will probably
have several _Head First_ titles in stock.

------
naithemilkman
If you look at the right places online, you can find such books.

------
brianwillis
Surely amazon.com ships to Mexico?

